#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Προϋπολογισμός έργου

## anavatis

Καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιό είναι το καταλληλότερο λογισμικό για να συντάσσει κανείς τον προυπολοφισμό έργου για οικοδομική άδεια. Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο από το ΤΕΕ? Συντάσσω για πρώτη φορά. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως ίσως θα έχεις διαπιστώσει, υπάρχουν πολλά προγράμματα στην αγορά σε ποικίλες τιμές.
Θα σου πρότεινα πριν αγοράσεις οποιοδήποτε να το δοκιμάσεις για δεις την υποστήριξη που παρέχουν και το πόσο εύκολο και λειτουργικό είναι στη χρήση του.
Βάσει αυτής της δοκιμής θα βρεις πιστεύω αυτό που σου ταιριάζει.

Αναφορικά με τον παράγοντα κόστος, μην αμελήσεις να λάβεις υπόψη σου εκτός του αρχικού κόστους αγοράς και το κόστος συντήρησης ή υποστήριξης όπως το ονομάζουν οι εταιρείες.
Ενδέχεται ένα "φθηνό" πρόγραμμα να βγει ακριβό στη διάρκεια του χρόνου λόγω αυτού ακριβώς του κόστους.

Προσωπικά έχω το Αμοιβές του ΤΟΛ και παλιότερα το Civil. Από κανένα δεν έχω μείνει ικανοποιημένος για διάφορους λόγους για το καθένα.
Καλά λόγια έχω ακούσει για το Insoft.

Αν το θες μόνο για προϋπολογισμό, *ΑΥΤΟ* το προγραμματάκι σε excel που έχω κάνει, πιστεύω θα σε καλύψει. Είναι και δωρεάν!

----------

anavatis, Den.Georgios

----------


## leo

Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις την trial version της Ιnsoft είναι για 30 μέρες, στην οποία μπορείς να δουλέψεις κανονικά την μελέτη σου και ο υπεύθυνος του προγράμματος να σε κατατοπίσει σε όποιες απορίες σου.

Επίσης ο Χάρης έχει φτιάξει σε EXCEL ένα δυνατό πρόγραμμα αμοιβών, στο έχει παραθέσει παραπάνω,το οποίο σίγουρα μπορεί να σου λύσει τα χέρια. Είναι Δωρεάν και από θέμα υποστήριξης και εξηγήσεων, όρεξη να έχεις...

----------

anavatis

----------


## anavatis

Χάρη σ' ευχαριστώ. Είναι αξιόλογο το αρχείο. Εύχομαι καλές δουλειές και να τα ξαναπούμε.

----------

